# Naruto Custom Jutsu



## Nikora Kurosaka (Jan 1, 2014)

Ever had an idea for a Jutsu that should've been in the Naruto universe? I know I have! So that's why I created this forum thread! If you have an idea for a Jutsu that you think is awesome, share it here! I'll get things started:

Name: Kaze no sutairu: Reizāgasuto-jutsu (Wind style: Razor Gust Jutsu)
Element: Wind
Info: The user summons a gust of wind that slashes at the target as it passes by. This attack can last as long as the user has enough Chakra.

If you guys have ideas, post them here!


----------

